# CZ 75 vs. 85



## RightTurnClyde

To all those who have CZ experience,

I'm a southpaw thinking about trading up to a CZ in the future. Is the only difference between a 75 and an 85 the ambidextrous controls? For example, are the grip dimensions still the same? Trigger? The reason I ask is my local gun shop only has 75's on display and I wanted to handle them a few times before I decide to buy online or elsewhere. Do they feel identical in the hand?

Also, I know the safety and slide release are ambi on the 85 but is the mag release as well? Or can it at least be switched fairly easily?

And finally, I know a lot people rave about CZ's in general (which is why I'm interested in them), but what are the potential cons or known issues with the 85's?

Thank you in advance. :smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219

RTC...the reason I purchased the 85 over the 75 was mainly due to the magazine brake on the 75 (prevents an empty mag from being completely ejected from the grip). The mag release is for a righty, but, I believe it can be reversed. I shoot IDPA, therefore I did not want the brake. As a side note, I know I could've removed the mag brake, but, when I saw the dual tone 85, it was a clincher. I have approx. 2k rounds thru my 85 and have yet to have any issues. Very accurate, lots of fun to shoot. You won't be sorry with either purchase. Good luck.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

tekhead1219 said:


> RTC...the reason I purchased the 85 over the 75 was mainly due to the magazine brake on the 75 (prevents an empty mag from being completely ejected from the grip). The mag release is for a righty, but, I believe it can be reversed. I shoot IDPA, therefore I did not want the brake. As a side note, I know I could've removed the mag brake, but, when I saw the dual tone 85, it was a clincher. I have approx. 2k rounds thru my 85 and have yet to have any issues. Very accurate, lots of fun to shoot. You won't be sorry with either purchase. Good luck.


Thanks Tek. I'm pretty much set on the 85, if I get a CZ. So as far as the feel of the grip goes, the frames are identical to the 75?


----------



## tekhead1219

RightTurnClyde said:


> Thanks Tek. I'm pretty much set on the 85, if I get a CZ. So as far as the feel of the grip goes, the frames are identical to the 75?


Yep... The grip and frame are the same, the only difference is the ambi controls and the trigger has an overtravel adjustment that I'm not sure the 75 has.:smt023


----------



## RightTurnClyde

tekhead1219 said:


> Yep... The grip and frame are the same, the only difference is the ambi controls and the trigger has an overtravel adjustment that I'm not sure the 75 has.:smt023


Thanks again, but arghhh!!! I stopped by my local shop and they said that the 85 is not on the California approved list of handguns. I hate my state. :smt076

However, I did hold a 75B and I liked the weight and the way it felt. I could easily work the slide release with my trigger finger so it might work out just fine.


----------



## tekhead1219

Still haven't figured out why people live there...anyhow, you'll be quite happy with the 75B. Good luck, stay safe!


----------



## RightTurnClyde

tekhead1219 said:


> Still haven't figured out why people live there...anyhow, you'll be quite happy with the 75B. Good luck, stay safe!


Mild weather, natural beauty, and jobs, but that's about it. :smt033 Thanks for the help.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Thought of a couple more concerns with the CZ.

First, how is their customer service and do they have a lifetime warranty?

Second, I remember the front and backstraps of the CZ 75 grip just being smooth steel. Does anyone have any trouble keeping a firm grip with sweaty hands?


----------



## unpecador

I haven't had the need to deal with their customer service so I don't know but here is their warranty information.

I own a P-01 and have zero experience with any other CZ 75 variant.


----------



## tekhead1219

Both of the CZ's I have, have a 5 year warranty (as per Pec's post). I haven't had to use their customer service department so I can't answer that question. Everything I have heard and read about CS has been positive. Shooting my CZ in southeast Texas involves a lot of sweating in the summer time. Haven't had any problems shooting with sweating palms. The only shortcoming with my pistols (can be rectified easily enough though) is the smooth trigger face. Allows the trigger finger to slide across the trigger a little too easy so that you don't always have the same finger placement on the trigger. Can cause a few fliers during rapid fire. Hope this helps.:smt023

:watching:


----------



## unpecador

Another concern in regards to sweaty hands may be the possible lack of ability to rack the slide efficiently, especially when the hammer is down.


----------



## PhilR.

RightTurnClyde said:


> Second, I remember the front and backstraps of the CZ 75 grip just being smooth steel. Does anyone have any trouble keeping a firm grip with sweaty hands?


I wouldn't say that I had any problems per se, but I wasn't entirely happy with the hard plastic grips and smooth frame. I put a set of Hogue wraparound fingergroove grips on my 85 (essentially the same frame as the 75) and now it pretty much mind-melds to my hand. It has the most comfortable grip of all my sidearms.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

Thanks guys. I guess I'll have to hold it a few more times and decide for myself. The only thing I would worry about with adding something like the Hogue wrap arounds would be that I have medium size hands at best and the grip already felt pretty wide. I don't think I'd want to add any more width. Don't they make thin grip tape that could be applied to the front and back straps of the grips? Of course that would "crap up" the aesthetics of the pistol a bit. But a sure grip would probably be worth it.


----------



## unpecador

Ahhh... grip tape, I should have thought of that considering my son's skateboard is full of it. Yes, that would probably solve your problem.


----------

